# If your tight on cash try Wal-Mart for supplements



## mcveigh1 (May 7, 2007)

They have protein powder $12 for 2 lbs*
Also have NOS product for $10
I think both are manufactured by "Body Fortress"
they also have protein bars for less than $1 for name brands if u buy in quantity...

*it could be junk, but being able to consistently take this subpar protein is
better than taking Nitro-Tech every now and then


----------



## mcveigh1 (May 7, 2007)

they also have 2lbs of creatine less than $15


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 7, 2007)

mcveigh1 said:


> They have protein powder $12 for 2 lbs*
> Also have NOS product for $10
> I think both are manufactured by "Body Fortress"
> they also have protein bars for less than $1 for name brands if u buy in quantity...
> ...



Do they have whey protein?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 7, 2007)

Who shops at Wal Mart?  I heard you can get some really cheap pet food there now too


----------



## soxmuscle (May 7, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> Do they have whey protein?



I think the "protein powder" he refers to is whey protein.  Not the best of quality, but it certainly doesn't hurt the wallet or in your case the pocketbook, you fairy.


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 7, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Who shops at Wal Mart?  I heard you can get some really cheap pet food there now too



Give me a web site i can get whey protein for cheap and quick.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 7, 2007)

i buy all my stuff here

Discount Bodybuilding Supplements & Discount Nutritional Supplements Store

use this code
for im
IM10   free shipping and 10% off plus you support ironmag


----------



## kinkery (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2007)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## workouttt (May 7, 2007)

get optimum nutrition ON 100% whey on sale @ Gnc


----------



## kinkery (May 7, 2007)

workouttt said:


> get optimum nutrition ON 100% whey on sale @ Gnc



ON= Optimum Nutrition  . BUTTT get it at Bodybuilding.com


----------



## workouttt (May 7, 2007)

you know what the advantage of having creatine before a work out vs. just post work out?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 7, 2007)

workouttt said:


> you know what the advantage of having creatine before a work out vs. just post work out?



Dude, you've asked that question atleast ten times now.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 7, 2007)

kinkery said:


>




they  sponsor  this forum.  so its not spam plus they are cheaper bb.com on most things.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 7, 2007)

workouttt said:


> get optimum nutrition ON 100% whey on sale @ Gnc




thats the worst advice ever  GNC is a rip off.  Do not shop their at all costs


----------



## Uthinkso (May 7, 2007)

I haven't been in a GNC store since probably 2001 or so. Back then they weren't terrible on the price of stuff, I take it they've gone up??

These days I just buy my stuff online.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 7, 2007)

a lot less overhead when your working out of a Warehouse


----------



## Uthinkso (May 7, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> a lot less overhead when your working out of a Warehouse



Amen to that.


----------



## Twigz (May 7, 2007)

Try taylorsnutrition.com they are on this site. I use them, they have good prices, and are very fast in the shipping.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 7, 2007)

If you buy in bulk, IM products are actually decently priced.  It would be nice if you could purchase not in bulk though..


----------



## mcveigh1 (May 7, 2007)

yeah its whey, but they also have soy

they also have the same shit at Target for you people too good for walmart


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2007)

the quality of supplements that wal-mart is selling are not that great.

you can get organic food now at wal-mart too.  Do you think that it is the same organic food that you can get in a real store?  Did you know that the Lobbiests for wal-mart are in washington trying to get the standards for what is considered organic (currently that term is thought to mean anything that is made with 95-99% organic material.  Certified organic is the gold standard at 99% or more coming from organic material and it must be certified by an inspector who works for either the state or a seperate organization).  Since they are becoming successful with their lobbying, they can now sell cheap shit at their stores and get it from overseas markets and put american organic farmers out of business.

make no mistake about it.....while the price at wal-mart may be nice....you are not doing your body any favors.


----------



## Arnold (May 7, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You get what you pay for.



some people will never understand this.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 7, 2007)

mcveigh1 said:


> yeah its whey, but they also have soy
> 
> they also have the same shit at Target for you people too good for walmart



only thing to  they got at walmart that i like are mullets.  That is I like the thrill of the hunt.  If you ever what see some messed up tweekers just go to a walmart at 3 in the morning.






YouTube Video









  these people voted for Bush not enough style to be a liberal


----------



## vortrit (May 7, 2007)

Walmart sucks. End of story.


----------



## mcveigh1 (May 8, 2007)

Prince said:


> some people will never understand this.



thats why i originally said it may be subpar protein, but at least you can be consistant with it, also they sell name brand protein bars MetRX, Pure Protein and others for like $1 ea


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 8, 2007)

are those Metrx bars good as snacks with vegetables later in the day as a protein source?


----------

